# Homemade 2-stage boost control



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

So I have one of those spring loaded boost controllers from boost valve (anyone have anything to say about them? It works well for me). It is just getting annoying to have to open the hood everytime i want to change the boost. So, since I work at a dental place, I got a few 12v selinoids for free. This is my planned setup:









This way if I want stock boost I power one selinoid and if I want high boost power the one with the bc.

Ill use a two stage switch so that only one has power at a time and all the time.

Anyone see any problem with this idea? Ill make sure that the switch is capable of handling the power. Where is a good place to get a 12v+ that is after the ignition?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Doesn't look to bad. I'm guessing your existing B/C is on the far left off the picture.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Doesn't look to bad. I'm guessing your existing B/C is on the far left off the picture.


Nah, it is the box-like-object labeled controller.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Quick question: Where can I get a good 12v for the solenoid that’s after the ignition?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Run a relay. 

So your low boost will be the stock boost and the high will go through the BC


----------



## 84Zman (Jan 14, 2006)

you would only need one solenoid....dont put one on the stock boost side....and just activate/deactivate the solenoid on the high boost side...saves u the complexity of 2 different solenoids to wire


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

84Zman said:


> you would only need one solenoid....dont put one on the stock boost side....and just activate/deactivate the solenoid on the high boost side...saves u the complexity of 2 different solenoids to wire


Actually thats what I did end up doing: using one. However, I put the solenoid on the stock side and didnt have one on the high boost side. That way when it is open it will go through the stock side, and when its closed it is forced through the boost controller. 

All I need now is a 12v source for the switch. I even found an illuminated one and found a good place for it next to the radio :cheers: .


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just run it straight from the battery. I can't imagine that selinoid pulls that much juice.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Just run it straight from the battery. I can't imagine that selinoid pulls that much juice.


I guess.. plus i could just turn it off everytime.. Ill do that untill I can think of something better. Thanks


----------



## 84Zman (Jan 14, 2006)

Xorti7 said:


> I guess.. plus i could just turn it off everytime.. Ill do that untill I can think of something better. Thanks


where did u get this solenoid?? coudl i pick one up from like radio shack??


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

84Zman said:


> where did u get this solenoid?? coudl i pick one up from like radio shack??


I got it from work (a dental equipment repair/reseller place). Im not sure where you could get one.


----------

